# 468 year-old karate master pursued by nuns



## Bill Mattocks (May 15, 2009)

http://www.summitdaily.com/article/20090513/NEWS/905139958/1078&ParentProfile=1055



> Authorities found the man after receiving a call that he was in the I-70 median waving his arms at cars and screaming.
> 
> As the officer approached, the man turned his back, hiding his hands. When the man turned around, the officer spotted the nunchucks in his pants waistband.
> 
> ...


----------



## JDenver (May 15, 2009)

And they almost caught me that time too!


----------



## MA-Caver (May 15, 2009)

> En route to Summit County Jail, the man told the officer *that he was 468 years old, and was being hunted across the country by priests, nuns and monks,* according to the report.


 Hmm, wonder if the upcoming movie "Angels and Demons" is about his life's story???


----------

